# Best Looking/Hottest Woman Today...



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I was just crusing through the Megan Fox collection and not one person rated it below 10.

So It looked like she was the Maryse of this board, where not one person isn't obsessed with that dream girl/s.

Since majority of us are men, and even the women here are comfortable to say the woman they find attractive, I decided to put the hottest woman question.

I personally would say Megan Fox myself but there are plenty others I find just as attractive that aren't well known around here, I'll post later.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

off the top of my head i'll go cliche and say Maryse.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

One of my biggest crushes, Las Vegas' Vanessa Marcil:





























Also recently signed TNA Knockout Sarah Stock:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Marcill is hot

Layla for me. Just.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Scarlett Johanson.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

Elisha Cuthbert.

Even Jennifer Hawkins. Absolutely mint.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Rachel Bilson.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I always really liked Halle Berry's look, but there are a lot of other girls that come into my mind.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm pretty keen on Elisha Cuthbert and Adriana Lima tbh.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Eliza Dushku and Mickie James.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Layla, Beyonce and Vanessa Hudgens. (I ain't no pedo by the way, i am 17 lol).


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheryl Cole, Elisha Cuthbert, Jessica Alba..


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Your mother...and Andrey Arshavin.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Keeley Hazell and Cheryl Cole


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cheryl Cole & Kristin Cavallari. There are so many other women that are nice to look as well.


----------



## 2nd Coming (Aug 22, 2008)

Melyssa Ford


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Keeley Hazell, Lucy Pinder, Bar Rafeali......


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Gina Savino


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

CERB3RUS said:


> Gina Savino


*Yeah, she's quite hot, tbh. :side:*


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

CERB3RUS said:


> Gina Savino





Queen Enigma said:


> Yeah, she's quite hot, tbh. :side:


The only other girl apart from Mickie i'd go gay for :argh:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The fuck is a Gina Savino?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

T-C said:


> The fuck is a Gina Savino?


*A damn fine piece of French Canadien ass, that's who. :side:*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. WhoTF is that?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Is she hotter than Andrey Arshavin? I doubt it greatly.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

probably not.

i google'd her, and got nothing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It must be some sort of inside joke. Inside jokes are ghey.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> probably not.
> 
> i google'd her, and got nothing.


*Curious.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF. Pics, or gtfo.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

CERB3RUS said:


> Gina Savino


Thank you John Travis. You're obviously the hottest guy in the world.<3



Queen Enigma said:


> *A damn fine piece of French Canadien ass, that's who. :side:*


I am not French Canadian!!


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Andrey Arshavin :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

bruteshot74 said:


> Andrey Arshavin :lmao


I laughed as well. 

Anyways...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scarlett Johannson tbh.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

CERB3RUS said:


> Gina Savino


-cough- -cough- Yes...



Queen Enigma said:


> Curious.


Taking my word, Matt?

Anyways.
Scarlett Johanssen. I would do sick things to her.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> I am not French Canadian!!


*Blatant lie, tbh. :side:*



VaderFat™;7181561 said:


> Taking my word, Matt?


*Indeed.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Thank you John Travis. You're obviously the hottest guy in the world.<3
> 
> 
> 
> I am not French Canadian!!


O. I see, now.

:side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cheryl Cole > Anyone else mentioned.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Queen Enigma said:


> *Blatant lie, tbh. :side:*


Oh stop!!Just because I live in Montreal doesn't mean I'm French.



Mikey Damage said:


> O. I see, now.
> 
> :side:


You see what?:side:


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

You Québecois are what's tearing our country apart.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I see a lot of not funny.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

VaderFat™ said:


> You Québecois are what's tearing our country apart.


I am not Québecois therefore I am not tearing Canada apart.
A lot of countries would be better off if they had someone like me.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*Rachelle Leah*









or *Elisha Cuthbert*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Meagan Good, Beyonce Knowles, Christina Milian, Roselyn Sanchez, and Eva Mendes tbh.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Stephanie from Lazy Town, Boxxy, and Cracky-Chan


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Megan Fox, Minka Kelly, Cheryl Cole


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lazy Town is basically underage softcore porn.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cherly Cole and Jessica Alba.*


----------



## The-Marksman (Mar 18, 2009)

I cant choose between Eliza Dushku, Maryse Outlette, Velvet Sky, Scarlett Johansen


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's hard to tell, I can't just go off pics, it really doesn't do it for me, I'd have to see them in person to get a good idea. I don't have a "list", but 90% of women in entertainment are elite material.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ADRIANA FRICKIN' LIMA


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Hayden Panetierre. This chick is flawless.


----------



## totti10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Hayden Panetierre. This chick is flawless.


Is that a man?
Cheryl Tweedy by far!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cheryl Cole tbf.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This thread should be renamed 'Cheryl Cole Appreciation'


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

It happens everytime I see Megan Fox.



dele said:


> Stephanie from Lazy Town, Boxxy, and Cracky-Chan


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think Nadine Coyle's hotter but i wouldn't pass on Cheryl


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim Kardashian

No woman is even close to her hotness. Being an ass guy myself, you can see her appeal to me. But she also has an amazing face and an amazingly curvy body that is just...just great.

Maryse is unbelievably hot though, and I don't even like blondes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kim Kardashsion's probably the whole package, not much of a ass man myself but that girl is gifted.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Rated R™ said:


> I was just crusing through the Megan Fox collection and not one person rated it below 10.


Where is that collection? I bet I would honestly rate it lower than 10

Edit : Well nobody posted a link so I googled her , she actually is hot

I was kind of expecting her to be a plain looking kinda boring regular blonde girl or something

Since I usually make the 1-10 scale go up to 11 (For women I would get instantly married to without even knowing them) I guess yeah I would say 10 on her


----------



## RyuuHasha (Nov 12, 2006)

Brooke Adams


----------



## jirony (Jan 16, 2007)

Charlize Theron!
She is so sexy!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wouldn't rate Megan Fox a ten. Sorry.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diego Forlan, Cheryl Cole and might have to throw some extra love to Nadine Coyle, both of them looked too fucking good last night, I left the arena a sticky mess.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Roxanne pallet.


Cheryl Cole and Jennifer ellison come close.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

Kelly Brook is my #1. Hayden Panettiere is very close.


----------



## Stainless (Oct 29, 2004)

Alexis Bledel, big time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Megan Fox, Adriana Lima and Cheryl Cole for me


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Emmy Rossum for me, I like her naturalness and girl-next-door looks.


----------



## dosie (Jun 2, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Megan Fox, Adriana Lima and Cheryl Cole for me


This.


----------



## Marty88888888 (Jan 9, 2006)

Carmen Electra and Jessica Simpson


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

pics people, just names arent enough


----------



## jerem (Sep 12, 2004)

Gemma atkinson and Eva mendes

And in wrestling : Candice Michelle


----------



## sar_gon (Jun 14, 2006)

eve torres has a real pretty face. i think her, adriana lima, and olivia munn are my top 3.


----------



## True Jerichoholic (Dec 22, 2005)

Elisha Cuthbert, just absolutely smoking:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce, Christina Milian, Halle Berry, Meagan Good, Megan Fox and Jessica Biel.



LethalWeapon000 said:


>


All fuckin day son!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Beyonce has freakishly large hips but thats ok with me.

I rather enjoy looking at Charlize Theron myself.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They're large childbearing hips.


----------



## True Jerichoholic (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, Charlize Theron is still pretty nice despite her age. She looked great in Hancock.. but not so much in live TV appearances.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Winner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I had a picture of Spartanlax i'd win Mark.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

End of discussion.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Charlize, Jessica Alba, and Scarlett are in a league of their own as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Eh I did write out a pretty long post with like 10 answers and picturs of them but then I thought about it and saying someone is the single most attractive , even if I write like 10 different answers its not really like my real answer

Theres basically just too many to pick from


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

HAHAHA pornstars, I'm so excited.

And Kelly Clarkson.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kudos to the guy who posted pornstars.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

I figure why not? I got the pics with them wearing clothes lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pornstars are always nice. 

But I'm still rockin wit the best.


----------



## RKOqueen (Mar 27, 2008)

Angelina Jolie, Monica Belluci, Carmen Electra, Beyonce off the top of my head.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

There's a ton of women I find amazingly attractive, but the first one I thought of was Laura Vandervoordt (Kara from Smallville).


----------



## SoPH (Apr 27, 2007)

I think that the israeli model Bar Refaeli is the most beutiful girl alive.


----------



## 2xb (Jan 19, 2007)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Keeley Hazell, Lucy Pinder, Bar Rafeali......


Throw Megan Fox, Maryse and Mickie James in there.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

Keri Hilson and Keysha Cole


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*Kate Beckinsale*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Holy Shit!

Just found out Elisha Cuthbert is from Calgary, man am I a proud camper right now.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Salma Hayek & Nigella Lawson.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Phenom said:


> *Salma Hayek *& Nigella Lawson.











Ya gotta love them power knockers


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

Davina McCall


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Rated-R Champ said:


> There's a ton of women I find amazingly attractive, but the first one I thought of was* Laura Vandervoordt (Kara from Smallville).*















Ross McTURTLE said:


> Davina McCall


You're quite a disturbed character,aren't you?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank god for hot women nowadays or else life would be boring.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Izabelle Desjardins, she's a VJ on Quebec's version of Much Music, M+.*


----------



## Slugger O'Toole (Mar 4, 2009)

You are all wrong.

The hottest woman alive is Aylar Lie the half Persian half Norwegian model who appears in Basshunters music videos (Yes the ones with the incredibly hot woman in them)

Sexiest female face in the world










Plus the body to match










She wins hands down, end of thread


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Her body is flat.

There's so many pretty women out there so it's very hard to tell who truly is the hottest.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kim Kardashian > That chick above Headliner.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Slugger O'Toole said:


> You are all wrong.
> 
> The hottest woman alive is Aylar Lie the half Persian half Norwegian model who appears in Basshunters music videos (Yes the ones with the incredibly hot woman in them)
> 
> ...


:lmao wat


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Marisa Miller is pretty hot


----------



## The_Boogey_Man (Feb 22, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale and Oliva Munn


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

rachel ray....i would sooo eat her food......


----------



## AfterShade (Mar 19, 2007)

Rachel Bilson or Rachel McAdams


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I find Minka Kelly to be really, really, really attractive.










Other than that, Scarlett, Alba, Megan Fox, Lucy Pinder, Cheryl Cole, Keeley Hazell... ah damn, there's just too many.


----------



## miked860 (Apr 7, 2008)

Would pretty much give anything to be with this woman.


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Rihanna


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Keeley Hazell


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

who the hell is minka kelly? lol, she's beautiful.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

I have always loved Alyssa Milano. I had pics of her on my walls 20 years ago.


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

She's not the hottest woman on the planet, but there's just something about Sherri Moon Zombie that I find incredibly attractive. Maybe it's because I've watched 3 movies she's been in today, but damn, what an ass.


----------



## hellyeah2308 (Dec 16, 2008)

Elisha Cuthbert fo sho


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Emmanuelle Vaugier..


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

TBH, I've seen a _couple_ of women better looking than Elisha.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Elisha'shot but not the hottest.


----------



## The-Marksman (Mar 18, 2009)

Earlier I mentioned Eliza Dushku, Maryse Oulette, Velvet Sky and Scarlett Johansen, but after reading this forum more, I think Ive omitted

Christi Shake, Jessica Simpson, Keeley Hazell, Lucy Pinder, Rachel Bilson, Angelina Jolie, Megan Fox and I never knew of Kara from smallville until just before making this post. All of these women should all have concideration too, but really it sounds cliche but its true: "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder", so its almost impossible to really judge a true "MOST" beautiful. ALL of the women mentioned on here that Ive seen so far are all beautiful in thier own right.


----------



## Randy Savage fan (Oct 4, 2007)

katy perry, kaley cuoco, rachel bilson


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

What?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

What?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Come again?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I see ya.


----------



## ocire (Dec 28, 2005)

Raven Riley. Hands down.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Swagg said:


> I see ya.


Who is that f'n babe (is it that Vida Guerrera chick)? :lickslips:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Her name is Jessica aka Miss Rabbit.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Vida's actually better.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Razor said:


> Vida's actually better.


Ummmm, I don't know about that.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Than Jessica, yes.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah just looked up Jessica on Google, and yeah Vida is hotter, from those two pictures above though Jessica looks a tad better.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i'd do weird thing to vida.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I think Natalie Portman is classically beautiful


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like Leelee Sobieski too. She kinda has that "Really hot girl-next-door" thing going on. I forgot all about her but Joy Ride was on tonight and I saw her. :yum:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No one even comes close


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> No one even comes close


LMAO she's not even hot in that picture, sorry bro not my taste.

To be honest I have a certain type. I love porn bitches and could care less about celebrities and models out there. When I'm out in the real world the kind of woman I love the best have to have black hair or brunette but I wouldn't mind a blonde or redhead I guess. Black hair is just the hair color I like on my woman. If it's kind of short and curly that makes it even better. I love big tits but I don't mind if they aren't that big. I don't mind really skinny chicks eighter. I don't disciminate. I just wanna woman. This is kind of getting off point and becoming a date service profile so I'll just stop there. Bottom line hottest chick in the world? I don't know, the one that I have sex with next.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> LMAO she's not even hot in that picture, sorry bro not my taste.
> 
> To be honest I have a certain type. I love porn bitches and could care less about celebrities and models out there. When I'm out in the real world the kind of woman I love the best have to have black hair or brunette but I wouldn't mind a blonde or redhead I guess. Black hair is just the hair color I like on my woman. If it's kind of short and curly that makes it even better. I love big tits but I don't mind if they aren't that big. I don't mind really skinny chicks eighter. I don't disciminate. I just wanna woman. This is kind of getting off point and becoming a date service profile so I'll just stop there. Bottom line hottest chick in the world? I don't know, the one that I have sex with next.


Meh, I don't really have a certain type (with only a few exceptions). I usually am attracted to girls who look more natural. As long as she hasn't had multiple plastic surgeries and isn't overweight, I'll gladly go out with them.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Minka Kelly who is marrying Derek Jeter has always been my number one hottie, but Megan Fox and Jessica Alba are also up there with her. Plus Alba, even after having a child looks awesome and alot of people forget about her.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The lack of Scarlett pics here is disapointing


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shakira


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jessica Jane Clement she's smart sexy and powerful

sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Up until Now, ive always said Scarlett Johannson but recently i seen a Model that IMO is by far the Hottest Woman

I would post a pic but quite honestly, i cant find any of her thats not nude 

Her name is Dasha Astafieva, a Ukrainian Model. Absolutely Gorgeous

Just type her name on Yahoo/Google or watch the "Girls Next Door" if you wanna see her.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stratman said:


> Up until Now, ive always said Scarlett Johannson but recently i seen a Model that IMO is by far the Hottest Woman
> 
> I would post a pic but quite honestly, i cant find any of her thats not nude
> 
> ...












Is this her??? if so she is all body to me and an alright face.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

krystal forscutt


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Angelina Jolie...


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If had could pick only two, I would go with Selma Hayek 












and Mila Kunis


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Mila Kunis and Hilary Duff


----------



## One Hit Quit (Jan 13, 2010)

Megan Fox.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Most of these picks are so predictable. Meg Fox = Overrated!

*Tuppence Middleton*










*Zooey Deschanel*










*Hayden Panettiere*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jenna Haze, Yeah I said it.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wrestling










Movies










TV










Music










Porn










Hometown (Quebec TV)








*


----------



## Bluejayeh (Jan 31, 2010)

Benjo™ said:


> Eliza Dushku and Mickie James.


Good choices, especially Mickie James, very under rated in non wrestling circles.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*About time Miss Grimes got posted!*


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rosie Jones Anyone???


----------



## vegaslakerfan (Jun 26, 2007)

She get s my vote.


----------



## disdatzigzag (Feb 1, 2010)

to be honest I think Megan Fox is overrated


----------



## killarudy (Jan 29, 2006)

shaina


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Oliva wilde


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Lisa Raye is the goodness.

Can't pick one though. I go through the phases lol


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't see why people think Megan Fox is hot. She does absolutely nothing for me.

My choice is Kaley Cuoco... Mmmm.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

disdatzigzag said:


> to be honest I think Megan Fox is overrated





Steve Awesome said:


> I don't see why people think Megan Fox is hot. She does absolutely nothing for me.


I agree. Skinny and breastless.

Whereas Gemma Atkinson...










Effing sex.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tarfu said:


> Whereas Gemma Atkinson...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, that's incredible boobage. Talking of incredible boobage..



















She's pretty fucking hot.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

and they're 100% real which makes her even more hot


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Steve Awesome said:


> and they're 100% real which makes her even more hot


Oh hell yeah definitely. Whoever sleeps in bed with her at night must feel like a god.


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

Kristen Bell, aka Veronica Mars, just does it for me.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

disdatzigzag said:


> to be honest I think Megan Fox is overrated


To be honest, I agree.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Frankie Sandford, Jessica Jane Clement, or Keeley Hazell for me.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Phenom said:


> To be honest, I agree.


Co-sign your co-sign. I mean, she is attractive, and I would if I could, but she isn't anything special to me


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Scarlett Johansson

Topic close


----------



## austinrockera (Aug 27, 2007)

Marissa Miller

*BAM*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Selena Gomez is IMO very cute.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

austinrockera said:


> Marissa Miller
> 
> *BAM*


Holy shit!


----------



## the_bookerman (Feb 2, 2010)

If you'd like some kind of definitive answer.. On an old forum I used to use they did a Battle of the Babes knockout thing.

Basically a list was compiled of 32/64/128 women (depending on the amount of nominees/patience of whoever tallies votes)... and matches were paired. First to X votes wins and advances. Until there was a winner.

Just a thought =)


----------



## austinrockera (Aug 27, 2007)

Hamada said:


> Holy shit!


just an FYI, this makes her even hotter to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zktgs0Ox0pg


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Griffin Guess can officially fuck off.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Jonathan Ross's wife, Jane Goldman is pretty sexy I think.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

For me, it's Emmanuelle Chriqui and Emmy Rossum for celebs, however, I find some young women in my life to be far better looking than most celebs anyway.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

WCW Rules said:


> For me, it's Emmanuelle Chriqui and Emmy Rossum for celebs, *however, I find some young women in my life to be far better looking than most celebs anyway.*


This.


----------



## Sal_Monella (Feb 6, 2010)

Give me some Gina Carano! Im more partial to girls with a little meat on their bones than the supermodel types.

I also believe Megan Fox to be overrated. Theres so many pics of her where i just dont feel shes attractive, mainly the ones wheres shes plastered with make-up. Many women can load up on make-up and be gorgeous, but with Megan the more she uses the worse she looks. 

I mean, this does absolutely nothing for me:










Whereas Gina Carano can look hot to me either done up or just with little makeup:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Keeley Hazell, Lucy Pinder etc.

Don't see the big deal about Megan Fox really


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

4hisdamnself said:


> Scarlett Johansson
> 
> Topic close


This.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I always found Giselle Bundchen really hot.


----------



## TAKER&HEROES RULZ (Dec 24, 2008)

Hayden Panettiere, Elisha Cuthbert, Eliza Dushku, Jennifer Hawkins, Megan Gale & Margot Robbie


----------



## jonesy-sama (May 19, 2007)

austinrockera said:


> Marissa Miller
> 
> *BAM*


No fears over getting sand in her...never mind.


----------

